# My new little buddy part II



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I just bought this sub-adult female Brachypelma smithi, the Mexican Red-Knee today. Very plump and healthy. She so far, doesn't flick urticating hairs like they are famous for. Very calm spider so far. Expensive little bugger though at 100 bucks!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice looking smithi one of my favorites.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks great, it has awsome colors


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Better you than me man-But congrats-he does look nice and plump


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Better you than me man-But congrats-he does look nice and plump


Would you believe I'm actually a little jittery about spiders?







But, they fascinate me.

Thanks all.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Gorgeous! Of course I love Smithi so I am biased....LOL

I think you got her at a great price actually....I would pay $100 bucks for sub adults.....they grow so slow...so don't sweat the price tag, I think you did great.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Spiders freak me out. I could stand having one, but if I was to hold it and it suddenly do something I might toss the SOB at the wall as a reflex.

Nice spider!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking T.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

AAAHHH, a spider!!!














Quick, quick! Squash it!!!

I'm sure it's an awesome pet, and it does look very purrrty, but spiders really give me the creeps - the mere idea of having such a critter in my house sends shivers down my spine!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats thing looks really cool man


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> AAAHHH, a spider!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 150 at one time....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Gorgeous! Of course I love Smithi so I am biased....LOL
> 
> I think you got her at a great price actually....I would pay $100 bucks for sub adults.....they grow so slow...so don't sweat the price tag, I think you did great.


What's not to love about Smithi, size, color, mild temperament. Their habit of kicking hairs might be the only thing. I already passed up one adult Smithi because it kicked right away when the top of it's enclosure was opened. This one has not kicked yet. 
Thanks Croc.


> I had a 150 at one time....


150 Smithi's? 


> Judazzz Posted Yesterday, 02:08 PM
> AAAHHH, a spider!!! Quick, quick! Squash it!!!
> 
> I'm sure it's an awesome pet, and it does look very purrrty, but spiders really give me the creeps - the mere idea of having such a critter in my house sends shivers down my spine!


Eeeasy Jonas! You're just lucky all those plecos you keep are strictly aquatic, otherwise they'd surely suck your face off while you sleep! Much creepier than tarantulas.









Thanks all.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

> Their habit of kicking hairs might be the only thing. I already passed up one adult Smithi because it kicked right away when the top of it's enclosure was opened. This one has not kicked yet.


That's the only thing I don't like about new world tarantula's. I don't like my spiders having a bald butt which is why I only keep old world T's.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Eeeasy Jonas! You're just lucky all those plecos you keep are strictly aquatic, otherwise they'd surely suck your face off while you sleep! Much creepier than tarantulas.


Well, I'm training them to become amphibic. Then I'll sell them to the Pentagon, as the latest fad in bio weaponry: much more profitable than breeding those critters









I don't fear any animal, apart from spiders - no clue why that is, though. Probably a genetic short circuit









Omnius: 150 of those?!?!?








I'd be imsomniac for the rest of my life if I'd ever be in a position like that


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope 150 N.colorvatiums(sp)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> > Their habit of kicking hairs might be the only thing. I already passed up one adult Smithi because it kicked right away when the top of it's enclosure was opened. This one has not kicked yet.
> 
> 
> That's the only thing I don't like about new world tarantula's. I don't like my spiders having a bald butt which is why I only keep old world T's.


They won't have a bald butt if they aren't handled too frequently. On the otherhand, the old world tarantulas are nasty biters and fast movers. No fun there either. I have to admit, I'm more impressed by the looks of the old world tarantulas. The King Baboon is one amazing looking spider and is on my list of must haves, but in it's tank it will stay!









I'm also sorta looking for an adult female Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Bird Eater). My buddy had one many years ago at his pet shop but I wasn't interested in T's back then. That spider was nuts! It was about 7" in diameter and if you even got near the tank, it would rear up and flip over on it's back! It would take down sub-adult mice with ease. At the time it totally creeped me out and I wondered why anyone would even want the thing in their house!







I'm still wondering.











> I don't fear any animal


Neither did Steve Irwin and "The Grizzly Man". You should.









I can see the headlines now..."Dutchman devoured by Suckerfish".


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Right now the only tarantula's I have are...Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
Usumbara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus)

T's I've kept...Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis)
Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)
Pterinochilus murinus (tan variation)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Right now the only tarantula's I have are...Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
> Usumbara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus)
> 
> T's I've kept...Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis)
> ...


Hardcore spiders! Have you ever attempted to handle them?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope although once when I was changing the water dish in the P. regalis tank I had her slowly step her front legs on the top of my hand, I stood very still hoping she wouldn't walk anymore on my hand or shoot up my arm. She eventually after about 20-30 seconds (felt like minutes) stepped off and went about her business. It was pretty scary considering she was 6+ inches.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

There is something about the abdomen of tarantuala that gives me a sick, spine tingly feeling all over my body.


----------

